# 2004 DYT 4000 Wheel Weights in Summer??



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

I plowed with this Kohler powered machine this winter. It was a light snow year here in Minnesota so it didn't get much of a workout, unfortunately. 

I put wheel weights on it with chains. The chains are coming off. Now I am wondering if I should take the weights off or not? My half acre yard is hilly and I do need to shift my body weight a lot to keep wheels from spinning now. I dethatch and aerate now and obviously spin with while doing both of those 

Side note - I had the large bumper on it and don't think I need it as its an open yard...any other benefits to having it on? 

Thanks!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy crappace, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The weights should help with traction, winter or summer. If there's nothing to hit, take the bumper off!


----------



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks!!

Will the extra 40-50 pounds hurt the transaxle?

How about replacing the 174368 Primary belt? Where is a good place to grab this? I've been reading from this site and my local auto parts store might be a good place?

The belt thats on there now is really chewed up. I can't believe it held on this long as neither one has ever been changed. The secondary is perfect but the primary is hanging on by the outer skin. 

Thanks

Brent


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The wheel weight isn't on the transaxle. It's on the wheel/tire.

The only additional strain on the transaxle is accelerating or hill climbing (raising) the extra weight and maybe more brake strain when you are trying to stop while rolling down hill.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you saw my hood you would leave the bumper on.lol I agree the weights are good year round I plan on grabbing me a set asap.


----------

